# Wiring a campground



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone wired a campground? I have never done one and never even been in one to see how it's done. I've read through Art 551 and have a good grasp on demand, feeders, and required receptacles.

I would like to know about the actual physical / mechanical part. Do I start at the main service and run feeders to distribution panels at the end of each road / section and then branch circuits to each site? Distribution panel at every so many sites? Does someone make an outdoor box with a 50/20 amp and a 30/20 amp receptacle? Is it best to run the feeders and branch circuits in PVC or direct burial?

I am meeting in the morning with the power company and the developer. I don't know yet how many sites or how much area this will cover. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I would go to one and Investigate "hands on".



http://koa.com/where/usa.htm

This is the end of the run. What goes in between is a mystery to me!!!











http://electrical.about.com/od/poolshottubsjacuzzis/tp/CampingElectricalConnections.htm


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the links and the picture. I figured there would be a box with the receptacles and breakers. Great.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Check out the Midwest website for install idea. They're the main vendor for RV park electrical equipment. 

Typically, there's a heavy feeder run around to all the campsites, and each pedestal is tapped off that feeder. There's feed through lugs in the pedestals. 

Do it in PVC conduit! Don't do direct burial. You'll thank me later.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks MD, that makes sense about the feeders and taps. And thanks for the link to the pedestals. I usually do go with conduit, I will again.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Have a good look at the outlet in the picture.

Shunk knows what I am referring to!!!!:whistling


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Have a good look at the outlet in the picture.
> 
> Shunk knows what I am referring to!!!!:whistling


The upside down one?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

jrclen said:


> The upside down one?



No! Not that one.........The CORRECTLY installed one!!!!


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> No! Not that one.........The CORRECTLY installed one!!!!


Maybe in the campground I will install them that way just for fun. Give the campers something to talk about round the campfire. :thumbup:


----------

